# Msimgsiz.dat



## prpldodge (Nov 2, 2007)

INDEX.DAT stores cache history for IE. Used in conjunction with MSIMGSIZ.DAT, it allows someone to see every web site you've ever visited . . . even if you clear your cache. 

OK, How can one see what is in the file. Everyone say the above statement but I have not been able to read anything. I can read an index.dat file using (index spy dat) but what about the MSIMGSIZ.dat?

Alan


----------

